# Items von privaten Servern...



## Shipuu (2. Januar 2006)

Also langsam wirds lächerlich.

Irgend son Depp erstellt sich dauernd eigene Items auf seinem privaten Server und die landen dann natürlich hier..

Ausser den Twin Blades of Azzinoth existiert keines dieser Items wirklich.

Wäre schön wenn man diesen Mist löschen könnte.


----------



## Regnor (2. Januar 2006)

Shipuu schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam wirds lächerlich.
> 
> Irgend son Depp erstellt sich dauernd eigene Items auf seinem privaten Server und die landen dann natürlich hier..
> 
> ...



kannst du bitte von den Items die du meinst hier den Link posten. Dann kümmern wir uns drum.


----------



## Shipuu (2. Januar 2006)

http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=18008
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=1718212
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=171821
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=15
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=9
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=14
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=16
http://www.blasc.de/index.php?i=17


----------



## Regnor (2. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank!
B3nni wird die Items aus der DB rausnehmen sowie er irgendwie wieder nüchtern ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem überlegen wir eine "dauerhafte" Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Rohan (2. Januar 2006)

Ich raff nicht was man davon hat? Würd mich mal interessieren, was für Pansen auf privaten Servern rumeiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (2. Januar 2006)

na guck dir die items an...
da kannste cheater genauso gut fragen warum se cheaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (2. Januar 2006)

Ich hab mal die Gegenstände gelöscht. Aber wenn derjenige jetzt wieder BLASC startet wird der ganze Mist wieder hochgeladen. Irgendwie müssen wir uns da was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Todesschuss (2. Januar 2006)

private server = man zahlt pro monat nichts

dafür hat man halt keinerlei support , oder garantie dass es lagg frei läuft , oder halt so nen tollen server-admin der cheatet bis zum umfallen etc.  :tongue:


----------



## Regnor (2. Januar 2006)

Wie Crowley schon sagte arbeiten wir an einer Lösung die verhindert das Nutzer von privaten Servern Daten in die Datenbank eintragen können.


----------



## Rohan (2. Januar 2006)

Todesschuss schrieb:
			
		

> private server = man zahlt pro monat nichts
> 
> dafür hat man halt keinerlei support , oder garantie dass es lagg frei läuft , oder halt so nen tollen server-admin der cheatet bis zum umfallen etc.  :tongue:
> [post="107080"][/post]​




Also kA aber wenn ich PC Games mit cheats (keine Online Spiele) gespielt hab (sei es unendlich Leben oder oder oder) war es nie so lange motivierend, als wenn ich es ohne gespielt hätte.

Man hat halt Alles schneller... (den einen Level mal durch oder in WoW dann halt solche items) also wo bleibt das Ziel was man dann noch hat?

So meinte ich das mit dem "raff ich nicht". Dass das ne ganz dolle Sache ist glaub ich ja gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (2. Januar 2006)

ka, vllt denken solche leute sie sind besser als alle anderen weil sie stärker/schneller/etc sind...
kann mich auch net ganz in sone situatuion hineinversetzen ^^


----------



## Shad0w (2. Januar 2006)

back ² topic 

es ist auch häufig bei großen anderen datenbanken so das falsche dropporte da sind... 

Z.b. soll onyxia in Orgrimmar sein oder sonstwo.. 
Oder ein dropp auf Warsong.. 

Das kommt dann auch durch die privaten server, die spawnen sich halt alles wo se wollen...

Müsste unbedingt gefiltert werden...


----------



## Hellbart (9. Januar 2006)

Oder solche Scherze wie WS 30-39 lvl, mit 41 lvl spielen.
Verstehe ich nicht. Wo bleibt da der Spass?


----------



## Rohan (9. Januar 2006)

Joa der ganze Blackrock liegt in der Warsongschlucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sòrrów (5. Februar 2006)

So ich erzähl euch mal was über die SOgenannten Privat Server.


1. da gibbet wenn es hoch kommt 100 player
2. da es nich soviele player gibt gibt es stärkere Items
3. meist sind dort Leute am zocken die sich WoW nicht leisten können (soll es geben)
4. ist es dort arg bugy Jäger hat kein wirkliches Pet, etc.)


----------



## Nebelschleicher (6. Februar 2006)

WoW (achtung Wortspiel) jetzt weiß ich aber echt mal Bescheid!


----------



## Zeno (6. Februar 2006)

Sòrrów schrieb:
			
		

> So ich erzähl euch mal was über die SOgenannten Privat Server.
> 1. da gibbet wenn es hoch kommt 100 player
> 2. da es nich soviele player gibt gibt es stärkere Items
> 3. meist sind dort Leute am zocken die sich WoW nicht leisten können (soll es geben)
> ...



Fast richtig

Der Grossteil der Leute die eine Privaten Server aufziehen tun das des sportes willen, und meinen die Spielmechanik zu kapieren.
Wer einen privaten Server aufzieht hat die bessere Möglichkeit cheats und hacks zu erstellen.
Desweiteren gibt es Leute die noch nie MC oder BWL gesehen haben und sich einfach den Dungeon mal anschauen wollen.
Aber das wirklich Krasse ist, das jene dann meinen sie wären jetzt voll die Cracks weil se nen eigenen Server aufziehen können, und sich mords was darauf einbilden.

egal wie dem auch sei die sollen schön auf ihrem Server bleiben und gut ist.

@Crowley das wird sehr schwer werden, den wenn ihrs auf Serverabfrage basierend macht! 
Man kann auch mit dem WOW EMU den Servername ändern.
Mit ner registrierten Webseite zum anmelden wäre der Aufwand der Spieler zu gross, so das sie es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr nutzen werden.
Vieleicht auf Basis der Gameversion da die Emulator nicht immer 100% up to date sind und meist 1 Spielversion hinterher hinken.


----------

